# Spinning setup with braid...



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Has anyone else come across the problem of the braid cutting into your finger when casting? And how do you cope? I have but using a piece of duct type when I need to but is there a better option? Just got into distance casting so I figured I cant(hope) be the only one this has happens to.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Has anyone else come across the problem of the braid cutting into your finger when casting? And how do you cope? I have but using a piece of duct type when I need to but is there a better option? Just got into distance casting so I figured I cant(hope) be the only one this has happens to.


Take a look at the Breakaway Cannon . . .


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Leather work glove


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> Take a look at the Breakaway Cannon . . .


That's what I use even if I have a heavy mono shock leader.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> Take a look at the Breakaway Cannon . . .


Wow badass!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

markedwards said:


> Leather work glove


No line wear?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've seen fabric gloves used without any problems. There are also finger cots. Here is something online...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tronixpro-Casting-Glove-Finger-Stall/dp/B00IIU18XW/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0


----------



## AnglerAddict (Jul 24, 2014)

i use what they call a "finger Condom" for casting and spinning reels works great after i magged my shimano torium its spinning fast enough to sand my finger to the bone


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

The white hospital cloth tape over the finger works well....


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

60 lb Big Game shock leader. Only aches when it is cold.
For casting lures, I would use cloth tape (hospital or hockey).


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

pods said:


> 60 lb Big Game shock leader. Only aches when it is cold.
> For casting lures, I would use cloth tape (hospital or hockey).


Oooo thats a good cheap idea! Plus it fits easily into your pocket or tackle box. Really sucks when you forget to tighten the drag on heavy rigs and get cut.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Generally the cause of a cut finger is two fold. 

1.Drag not locked during the cast and line slippage under load 

2. Turning too fast and having the load come on before you are in a position to hit it , this is magnified when 1 is also involved.

An alternative method of preparing the cast can be seen in this video .


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Started to use heavy braid for my shock leader because I get a smaller knot sign of any wear yet using a cannon. I don't go around the cannon as some do, just over the top and keep my drag tight.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

If you use spinning gear, the cannon is a MUST..even with 50 or 60 shock leader..when your hands are cold/wet..the 60# leader will still hurt..I have a breakaway cannon on nearly all of my surf rods (10' or longer). 

Full lock down on the drag helps too..


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

I tried my bros cannon, but I didnt have the technique, coordination, and/or patience to cast with it effectively. I opted for the good athletic tape on the fingertip. If you use some good tape itll stay on when wet. Comes in black too.. and looks bad ass on your fingertip. Haha


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

gogorome said:


> I tried my bros cannon, but I didnt have the technique, coordination, and/or patience to cast with it effectively. I opted for the good athletic tape on the fingertip. If you use some good tape itll stay on when wet. Comes in black too.. and looks bad ass on your fingertip. Haha


Someone else suggested the same thing as well. How does it hold up when it's wet and cold? As long as ice doesn't form on my line and guides I'm fishing.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Works with no problem for me. If it gets loose from wetness I just take it off and replace with more. For 3 bucks for a large roll, it will last atleast 2 seasons for me. I don't use the whole width of the tape.. I cut it down the middle so its like 2 rolls. Cheap and effective.. in the cold, the same thing. However, I dont fish that much in the freezing cold. But if its that bad, I have gloves on, and the tape still holds up. Just get the good athletic tape. I get mine from giant.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Athletic tape at giant? What isle would that be in? I have a giant across the street but rarely go since I mainly eat all my meals at my carry out.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Tighten your drag.


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Nice.. what carry out?. Its usually in the aisles with health and beauty care stuff.. cvs and target, just to name a few, sell em too


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

When it comes to casting aids, there is nothing better than the breakaway cannon. You can apply as much torque into your cast as you would like to without any chance of slippage. NO finger will ever beat the cannon in holding the line for a cast. It may take a while to get used to the cannon but the results will be awesome, especially when throwing heavier leads, etc.


----------

